# ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder



## Gunnar (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo.

  Unsere Pflanzen im und um den Teich wachsen - das wissen wir ja alle.
  Da ich der Meinung bin, daß die Weide einer der schnell wachsenden Bäume überhaupt ist möchte ich einfach mal ein paar Bilder hier zeigen.
  Also vorher und nachher Bilder.
  Das erste Foto ist vom März 2012. Hier ist zu sehen, wie radikal wir die Kopfweiden (Krüppelweide) zurück geschnitten hatten. Das Bild daneben ist vom Juni 2012 (also 3Monate später) -ich schätze mal, daß die neuen Äste so um einen Meter  bereits gewachsen sind - absoluter WAHNSINN.
  

Zweite Beispiel: eine Trauerweide
  Erste Foto ist vom April 2011-komplett zurück geschnitten. Foto daneben auch vom Juni 2012- hier sieht man genauso, welche kurze Zeit so ein Baum benötigt, um wieder seine Pracht zu entwickeln. Ich finde das alles total verrückt!
  

Habt ihr ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht?? Wär doch interessant, wenn ihr mir Pfanzen zeigt, die sehr schnell für unsere Teiche und Gärten gedeihen. Freu mich auf antworten.


----------



## Gladiator (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

Schick Schick 

ist doch schön wenns schnell wächst, wenn mans mag.


----------



## Kolja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

Hallo Gunnar,

schöne Vorher/Nachherbilder. 

Ich mag Kopfweiden. Leider ist mein Grundstück dafür zu klein.


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

Moin.
  Wir finden die Kopfweiden auch super. Haben Sie vor 15 Jahren als "Besenstiel" gepflanzt-die haben jetzt schon einen ganz schön dicken Stamm.
  Aber auch bei der Trauerweide ist der schnelle Wuchs zu erkennen.

  Ein Baumschulenverkäufer in unserer Nähe hat mal zu uns gesagt: "Wer jung schneidet, der hat was von seinen Pflanzen!" Ich glaube das stimmt.

  Hier nochmals zwei Fotos zum vergleich, diesmal vom Teich

  Hier 2003 -------------------------------------------                              Hier 2012
  

Die Natur holt sich was sie braucht!


----------



## fischerl (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

Hallo,

wir haben auch viele verschiedene Weiden im Garten. Ich liebe sie!
und nachdem wir hinter dem Grundstück einen Bach haben, passen sie dort auch super hin und können sich genug Wasser holen.
Leider befürchte ich, dass sich bei einer meiner Weiden der Weidenbohrer oder sonst so ein ähnliches Tier eingenistet hat. 
Noch hab ich die Fotos nicht runtergeladen. Mir bricht es jetzt schon das Herz, wenn ich da wegen so eines kleinen Tierchens meine Weiden umschneiden müßte...

Zuerst ein Foto vom Garten 2007 und dann 2011 - im hinteren Teil wachsen meine 7 verschiedenen Weiden. Links und rechts sieht man die beiden größten...

Kannst du mir noch bitte verraten, welche Pflanzen das in deinem Teich sind, die da ganz am Rand wachsen (wird ja wohl kein __ Schilfrohr sein, oder?)?

Danke
fischerl


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

Grüße nach Österreich,fischerl.
  ...da waren wir in den Winterferien Ski fahren - in Saalbach.

  Auf deinen Fotos ist gut zu erkennen, wie alles prima in den Jahren gewachsen ist. Die Weiden kannst du gelassen zurück schneiden - die werden ein Jahr später um so schöner!
  Diese Erfahrung habe ich jedenfalls gemacht

   Joo, das ist __ Schilf.


----------



## fischerl (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

hallo gunnar,

danke für die rückmeldung. wir sind im osten, also weit weg von saalbach ...

schmarren, ich hab gedacht, du hättest ein pflänzchen im teich, das ich auch gerne hätte. aber __ schilf kommt net in frage, auch wenn wir eine gewebearmierte folie haben...

ich weiß schon, dass weiden umso mehr wachsen, je mehr sie geschnitten werden. bloß - wenn der stamm auch befallen ist und der baum schon 4-5m hoch ist, dann fällt es mir schon sehr sehr schwer, den ganz runterzuschneiden...
hab ja dann auch eine riesenlücke!

ich hoffe, dass es nicht dieses blöde vieh ist und es hoffentlich nur bei einem baum bleibt. alle sieben - ich würde es nicht überleben

lg
fischerl


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

...ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## fischerl (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

Danke - ich mir auch


----------



## Rik (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

ich habe die Hoffnung das unsere Buchenhecke es ähnlich handhabt... diese mußte ich vor gut 14 Tagen um fast 30cm in der Breite auf einer Seite kürzen. Sie wurde wohl in den vergangen Jahren nicht geschnitten, somit hatte sie die Möglichkeit sich auszubreiten, wortwörtlich... Aber nun sind wir vor 2 Jahren eingezogen, nun ist schluß mit wildwucherei der Hecke, hoffentlich zumindest


----------



## Gunnar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

Hallo Rik
Mach mal ein Foto von der Hecke.


----------



## katja (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: ...die Natur macht´s - vorher und nachher Bilder*

oje, von so ner "verwahrlosten" hainbuchenhecke kann ich auch ein lied singen 

durch den unregelmäßigen (oder gar nicht) schnitt war unsere bei hauskauf unten dürr und oben extrabreit...aber nun denn, es gibt ja heckenscheren! allerdings habe ich die hecke dann 2 mal jährlich schneiden dürfen (und wir sprechen da von ein paar metern), von den nachbargrundstücken kam ich stellenweise gar nicht gut dran und wirklich schön sah sie auch nach 3 jahren meiner "pflege" nicht aus :? sie war schon jahrzentealt und stellenweise auch in sich löchrig. dazu kam, dass *so* eine hecke echt nur arbeit macht (laub im herbst) zweimaliger schnitt übers jahr und zu allem überfluss auch noch keinen sichtschutz im winter bietet.

somit wurde letztes jahr tabularasa gemacht und nun erfreue ich mich an einer pflegeleichten, farbigen und blickdichten hecke (auch im winter) aus glanzmispeln! 

das hätte ich mal gleich machen sollen...


----------

